# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Jamaican philosophy

## captaind & Linston



----------


## Ratty2141

Dwl!!!!!!

----------


## Accompong

*Bless Up David.

One of my favorites is

Peace and Guidance
*

----------


## smith744



----------


## smith744



----------


## smith744



----------


## Jim-Donna

great sayings~

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

I may be slow, but I don't get the one about "vex" ?

----------


## TAH

> I may be slow, but I don't get the one about "vex" ?


Better that the customer is upset about not getting credit, than the vendor being upset about not getting paid.

----------


## halfwaytree



----------


## halfwaytree

Don't laugh at the misfortunes of others.

----------


## halfwaytree

Meaning - Don't make fun of others, you are not perfect either.

----------


## captaind & Linston

*Sorry fi mawga dawg, mawga dawg tun roun bite you*

----------


## halfwaytree

> *Sorry fi mawga dawg, mawga dawg tun roun bite you*


How true!!

----------


## Rob

Halfwaytree,

Thanks for adding the meanings - it is always fun for people to be given the meanings behind the sayings....

----------


## captaind & Linston

> *Sorry fi mawga dawg, mawga dawg tun roun bite you*


"The hungry dog you feed today may just turn around and bite you"

----------


## halfwaytree

*I have heard these before but not for a long long time. Looked on the web to jog my memory.*


*Cockroach nuh business inna fowl fight"* [Don't get involved in this that don't concerns you]

*"Chicken merry; hawk deh [is] near"* [Be careful when things are going too good for you as its always possible that danger is around the corner]

*"Hog say, 'de first dutty water mi ketch, mi wash'."* [Make use of the first opportunities that comes your way]

*"Wanti, wanti nuh 'avi 'avi an 'avi 'avi nuh wanti wanti".* [Those that want don't have and those that have don't appreciate what they've got]

*"Every mikkle mek a mukkle"* [Every little bit counts]

*"Duppy know who fi frighten"* [Bullies (or ghost) pick on those who can defend themselves the least]

----------


## SLP

These are all great.

----------

